# pioneer farms



## rdking647 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pioneer farms in Austin Texas




DSC_2023_HDR by rdking647, on Flickr







DSC_2083_HDR by rdking647, on Flickr





DSC_2106_HDR by rdking647, on Flickr





DSC_2115_HDR bleach bypass by rdking647, on Flickr





DSC_2055_HDR fine structures by rdking647, on Flickr





DSC_2057_HDR bleached by rdking647, on Flickr


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, since they are not numbered I am just going to say this.

To me they all look very...  I am not sure how to say it...  Disconcerting?  They are just difficult to look at for me.  Something is just off.  I am on a crappy laptop and bad lighting, it could be that but I don't think so.  The one of the Piano is about the only one I can really stand to look at.  But even that one the shadows just look off or something.  I know these are HDR's but they just look off.


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, these are HDRs, but are all too overprocessed for my taste... Pictures like these cause that newbies confuse HDR for overprocessed images and vice versa. Not really fan of that...


----------



## Bynx (Jul 31, 2011)

I think these are pretty good. They arent bad to look at to me. Bad processing to me is when the pic has fluorescent yellow green grass, and dirty sooty looking clouds with halos around anything sticking up into the sky. None of that is going on here. Your pics dont look 100% natural and have a painterly look to them, especially the horses. I took a lot of the excessive black from your first shot to brighten the blue area of sky as well as lighten slightly the overall pic.


----------



## nos33 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the one with the stove.


----------



## Cheex (Aug 2, 2011)

The first one would have benefited from a recomposing by taking a couple steps to the left.

This would have allowed you to get the two objects of interest (the mill and the wagon) to be in separate parts of the picture and not overlap.


----------

